# 806



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

This is the number of members (or minus 2) that belong to DBStalk.com and we can't come up with 12 stinking players to play fantasy football in the sports forum!!!!

The Draft is in two days so get with it or the league will be ruined.
Contact James F if you're interested.

Steve: Did you sign up?

James: Bogy said he may do it if you only needed one more person. So recruit one then draft Bogy.

Bearsfan?

John Corn?

Scott G?

Mike?

We only have two days!!!!!

BTW, Admin don't ban this IP as I won't post where I'm not wanted. I just didn't want 9 people to be disappointed.
I started it and want to finish it with two more members. I think we'll have our own message board there.

Take care and God Bless! 

PS Steve: post this in the sports forum too if you don't mind. 


TWO DAYS UNTIL THE DRAFT!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Only thing I know about football is Cheerleaders look great in Mini Skirts. 

Sorry about that


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats something to build on though....

http://www.azcardinals.com/cheerleaders/


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh and there are videos!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I work Sundays, and have classes on Mondays. Not even interested in football.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> post this in the sports forum too if you don't mind.


Done


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's more cheerleaders.
http://www.stlouisrams.com/Cheerleaders/


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I'd like to reconcile, Scott G if possible. I'd like to let bygones be bygones. I mailed the big guy if you're interested.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

James and Bogy-THIS is how we grow them in Big D...

http://www.dallascowboys.com/[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cadcekheldlgbedchecjcff.0

scott, don't look at these because i know you only read maxim for the articles...lol


----------

